
Hangover Cure Successfully Tested on Drunk Subjects in Finland - skanderbm
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-19/hangover-cure-successfully-tested-on-drunk-subjects-in-finland
======
behrlich95
Best part of the whole story:

"The study ran into certain difficulties. Some participants weren’t able to
consume all the alcohol required and had to be excluded, some had such high
tolerance levels that they experienced no hangover symptoms; and some were
sidelined because they insisted on topping up the dose by heading for the bar,
researcher Markus Metsala told local media."

------
Minor49er
There already is a cure: Alka-Seltzer

